# Diva at the Jack



## wittdog

Good luck Diva and Vlado....and the rest of the team..that will finally make a comp :P   
Have fun and don't forget the pics


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ

Good luck and have a blast!


----------



## Greg Rempe

Karma headed your way, D and V!!


----------



## Rag1

Do your thing, Diva!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Diva Q

Thanks everyone just heading out the door now.

I am attempting to keep up a blog each day of the trip:

http://www.divaqbbq.blogspot.com/

Thank you to all those who sent really kind emails. It is appreciated.

I think Pellet Envy or Triggs is probably going to win but I am going to do the best we can. 

And I want a call in dessert LOL


----------



## Rag1

Hell, I'll give you a call


----------



## john pen

Good luck Diva... Im sure you'll do well.. Just remember to mention us when you get the call !!!


----------



## Unity

We'll be waiting anxiously for the results. Do great, DivaQ team!   

--John


----------



## Rag1

john pen said:
			
		

> Good luck Diva... Im sure you'll do well.. Just remember to mention us when you get the call !!!



You allowed to yell out "poop heads" at the Jack?


----------



## Griff

Good luck Diva and team. Positive vibes coming your way. I'm looking forward to the blog and pics.


----------



## cflatt

Good luck to you Diva. Hope to get to meet you there. Anyone else going ?


----------



## Molson

Tibor and I will be down there for moral support, might have a drink of Jack while we're there too.


----------



## Puff1

Best of luck!! Bring home the gold!


----------



## Uncle Bubba

Good luck to you...safe traveling.  Make sure you go up on the hill.


----------



## Cliff H.

Show um what you got.


----------



## atruckerswife

Danielle and Vlado should be ahead of us now, John and I left before them but spent the night in Florance KY.

I;ve been up since 1:30 am, John just got up is having his coffee then we are on the road again.  Should hit Lynchburg around noon hour.

While in KY on Tuesday we went to the Newport Aquarium and loved seeing all the sharks and fishies.  Pics are on my webshots  page, but will let off easy as they are nott bbq related, lol

Tis about all on the Jack update so far.

Will take tons of pics, I have a 2g card plus 2 other smaller ones and 2 cameras.

Molson, drive safe and see you on Friday.


----------



## Molson

Ok, but we'll be there Tomorrow. :P


----------



## nakedpigbbq

Go have a blast and get it done!


----------



## Uncle Bubba

No Dave Roper on the tour...bummer.


----------



## ronbeaux50

Good luck Diva and crew. Swing by and tell T-Wayne and Brian hello for me. They are there for Louisiana.


----------



## Captain Morgan

relax and do what you do....


----------



## Diva Q

Honestyl this is truly one of the coolest weekends of my life. 

Just updated the blog and we are off to the site to prep etc. 

It is amazing the people here.


----------



## Greg Rempe

Diva, just read-up on your blog!  Great running tale of what is happening down there!  I hope to make it down to the Jack next year to meet some of the folks I have allowed on my show  in person...that would be cool!!

Good luck with the rest of the weekend, girly!!


----------



## cflatt

Looks like she'll be setting up in the rain today. Hopefully it will pass this afternoon. It will bring the temps on down a little though.


----------



## Larry D.

Diva Q said:
			
		

> Just updated the blog and we are off to the site to prep etc.



Where can I find the blog? Clicking on BLOG on www.divaq.org just gets me a blank page that says BLOG at the top, but has no content.


----------



## Greg Rempe

Larry D. said:
			
		

> Diva Q":1bua64ud]
> 
> Just updated the blog and we are off to the site to prep etc.
> 
> [/quote]
> 
> Where can I find the blog? Clicking on BLOG on [url="http://www.divaq.org said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.divaq.org[/url] just gets me a blank page that says BLOG at the top, but has no content.  [/quote:1bua64ud]
> 
> Go to page one of the thread, Larry!
Click to expand...


----------



## Puff1

I read the blog too. Danielle you can really tell a story! It's like I'm there with you guys. 8)


----------



## chris1237

Good luck diva!!


----------



## Larry D.

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Larry D.":2u5gqfo9][quote="Diva Q":2u5gqfo9]
> 
> Just updated the blog and we are off to the site to prep etc.
> 
> [/quote]
> 
> Where can I find the blog? Clicking on BLOG on [url="http://www.divaq.org said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.divaq.org[/url] just gets me a blank page that says BLOG at the top, but has no content.  [/quote:2u5gqfo9]
> 
> Go to page one of the thread, Larry![/quote:2u5gqfo9]
> 
> D'oh!!  :roll:
Click to expand...


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Good luck Diva!


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Give 'em hell, Diva!


----------



## Griff

Today's the day Diva, get 'em.


----------



## Bruce B

It's crunch time.


----------



## Finney

If it's like most of the comps I'm at... Cappy has tired to call them twice during 'box building' time.  :roll:


----------



## Unity

... fingers crossed ...

--John


----------



## john pen

Waiting... waiting...


----------



## ronbeaux50

They announce at 1700 Central...........

I'm on pins and needles for the Louisiana team.


----------



## CookwareFreak

Has anyone heard anything yet?


----------



## honcho

man we're all waiting com'on team


----------



## Greg Rempe

I put a call in to Fast Eddy...will post anything if I hear...


----------



## Dan - 3EyzBBQ

Grilling Category....Twin Oaks won 

From "Beth" at the BBQ forum


----------



## Bruce B

At "The Jack" this just in....

4 Legs Up - GC
4 Mile Smokin Crew - RGC

1st Brisket -  Bubba & Jeffs
1st Pork -      Butcher BBQ
1st Ribs -      Carcass Cookers
1st Chicken - 4 Legs Up

1st International Team - Switzerland
1st Dessert - 4 Legs Up
1st Anything Butt - I-Que
1st Sauce - Pellet Envy


----------



## Uncle Bubba

Any Diva screams?


----------



## Bruce B

I only have the 1st place tams, haven't seen the full results yet.


----------



## Uncle Bubba

Yeah, I was on Basso's forum watching for results.  wonder if anyone called Vlado or Danielle .


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Diva came in 40th overall out of 78 teams finishing ahead of Rod Gray and Myron Mixon!

Congratulations Danielle and Vlad!  Very nice showing!


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Diva's Results:

Chicken 59th
Ribs       15th!
Pork       48th
Brisket   33rd

Way to go, Guys!


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Also should mention that Big Mike took from Dayton, OH (Eagle River BBQ) took 3rd place in Chicken!

Congratulations on the call Big Mike!


----------



## Unity

Like Dallas said, way to go, guys!

--John


----------



## nakedpigbbq

Congrats to all!


----------



## Puff1

A big ol' congrats to Diva Q and Big Mike!!
Awesome job!


----------

